# Chico- working poodle



## Aleksandrossa (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi!
This is Chico- 2 years old miniature poodle (apricot).
He comes to Karmazynowy Błękjit kennel (hodowla psów rasowych - KARMAZYNOWY B??KIT FCI)

His parents:

Mother- CH.CASSANDRA Karmazynowy Błękit









Daddy- FREDDIE Karmazynowy Błękit










Chico Karmazynowy Błękit 



























Some of his tricks:




















We sometimes like a frisbee:





And some agility:






more you can watch in our channel: aleksandrossa - YouTube
and Chico's fanpage- www.facebook.com/poodlechico


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

OMG I am in Love!!! How fabulous!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Fantastic to see the two of you enjoying each other so much! You have done a wonderful job with him.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*You two are amazing! And great fun to watch!!:welcome: and:adore:
*


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

Wow! Just amazing, well done both of you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

You have done an amazing job with your poodle! The bond you share with him shows your love!!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Great videos! I am beginning to think the minis are as smart as the standards.  Thanks for sharing! I love your video music, too.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

outwest said:


> Great videos! I am beginning to think the minis are as smart as the standards.  Thanks for sharing! I love your video music, too.


Outwest: I am surprised that you thought differently. Of course they are! Actually, I have known some minis much smarter than their standard counterparts. And, let's not leave out the toys. I think POODLES are extremely intelligent, in all varieties.


----------



## Aleksandrossa (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone!

Chico is my lovely and very intelligent boy <3

3 months:



























Photos by https://www.facebook.com/photosliwinska?fref=ts

4 months:













































5 months:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

He's so cute! You two are a real team! Just amazing.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

outwest said:


> * am beginning to think the minis are as smart as the standards.*


Just checking but this was supposed to be funny - correct? Poodles of all sizes can be brilliant I don't see size as a factor.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Chico is adorable the bond really shows!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh! the second photo (second post) the head shot with his green collar - I sure hope you had that framed, it's beautiful!


----------

